# Cargo Fire Peters Out on British Bulk Carrier MV Cheshire Off Canary Islan



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

A new photo released by Spanish Maritime Search and Rescue Society shows just what can happen when 50,000 tons of fertilizer overheats during transit.*
The photo shows the 56,000 dwt*British bulk carrier MV Cheshire, which suffered a cargo fire in August off the coast of the Canary Islands during a*passage from Norway to Thailand with a cargo of ammonium nitrate fertilizer.*
The cargo in all five of the ship’s cargo holds burned for two straight weeks until there was no more fertilizer to burn.
Cheshire’s crew abandoned the ship a few days into the slow-burning fire. Salvors were able to keep the vessel away from shore but couldn’t board the ship due to the toxic smoke. *
The MV Cheshire is owned by Bibby Line and was delivered in 2012.*


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Anyone knows what has happened to this vessel, last i saw she was laid not under command between the canaries and West Africa.

Ais does not seem to have been updated for a long time.


----------

